# Ruling Elders to preach?



## Sebastian Heck (Jul 7, 2010)

There have been a number of threads on this from the Westminster Standards, PCA/OPC point of view. However, there are some different emphases concerning preaching elders (RE) in continental (Duthc, German,...) Reformed circles - usually connected with a strong 3 office view.

May a (ruling) elder preach according to continental Reformed church polity/order?

Any thoughts?


----------



## Scott1 (Jul 7, 2010)

This will be an interesting topic, Sebastian.

It would seem that the two office view of the PCA, and emphasis on parity, would allow some overlap, e.g. that a ruling elder might occasionally preach, certainly teach, and develop that gift within the office.

It will be interesting to know how the OPC, for example, with a bit more Dutch influence, views or practices this.


----------



## Willem van Oranje (Jul 7, 2010)

Although "preaching" might be out according to the strict 3-office view, traditionally Ruling Elders in Reformed congregations may "read" a sermon which has been written by a Minister of the Word, if no preacher is available.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Jul 7, 2010)

Although our polity technically disallows it, it has been done in unusual situations. So, for instance, my great (5x)-grandfather Dirk Hoksbergen was a "teaching elder" (basically a pastor without any formal theological training) in a Reformed church in Kampen in the nineteenth century. See here for more details.


----------



## jwithnell (Jul 7, 2010)

In my understanding, the OPC allows ruling elders to "exhort" rather than preach. We had a ruling elder (sadly that we lost to a teaching position at Calvin College) that did a marvelous job.


----------



## Grillsy (Jul 7, 2010)

jwithnell said:


> In my understanding, the OPC allows ruling elders to "exhort" rather than preach. We had a ruling elder (sadly that we lost to a teaching position at Calvin College) that did a marvelous job.


 
Correct, the OPC does allow ruling elders to "exhort" rather than preach. This is tied with the three office view.


----------



## larryjf (Jul 7, 2010)

There are often limits placed on "exhorting" as well. For instance, many Reformed churches don't allow Ruling Elders to exhort on a "regular basis"


----------



## TomVols (Jul 7, 2010)

Would it be out of place for me as a Reformed Baptist, to ask what for a defined differnece between "exhorting" and "preaching"? 

I'd appreciate it!


----------



## T.A.G. (Jul 7, 2010)

tom hehe my thoughts


----------



## larryjf (Jul 7, 2010)

TomVols said:


> Would it be out of place for me as a Reformed Baptist, to ask what for a defined differnece between "exhorting" and "preaching"?
> 
> I'd appreciate it!


 
The distinction is not in the act of preaching or exhorting in and of itself, but rather in the authority of the man carrying out the act. If one isn't licensed to preach he exhorts...so it's more a matter of the person than of the substance of what is spoken.


----------



## Sebastian Heck (Jul 8, 2010)

Yes, I know about the practice of "reading sermons", especially in rural areas with ministers having to supply several congregations (like in the Netherlands, past & present, and in Germany in the past).
What about the situation of a "ruling elder" exhorting "out of bounds" so to speak, i.e. in a non-Reformed church setting where there's no pastor and low standards/requirements of preaching and office?

---------- Post added at 09:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:49 AM ----------




Guido's Brother said:


> Although our polity technically disallows i...


 Where is that? Is it just that Article 23 (Church order of Dordt) doesn't mention preaching amongst the duties of the elder? Or is there a more positive outruling of it in the church order?


----------



## py3ak (Jul 8, 2010)

TomVols said:


> Would it be out of place for me as a Reformed Baptist, to ask what for a defined differnece between "exhorting" and "preaching"?
> 
> I'd appreciate it!


 
At least one Reformed Baptist, Al Martin, has argued for allowing people to exhort whom you wouldn't allow to preach - in other words, he thought there are people who from time to time might be able to encourage the congregation or stir them up effectively to some particular duty, but whose productions would require supervision because of not necessarily possessing the doctrinal background and rigor to be able to state complex things appropriately: on that view, someone could occasionally exhort who was not gifted to teach.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Jul 8, 2010)

Sebastian Heck said:


> ---------- Post added at 09:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:49 AM ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]
> 
> ...


 
Yes, it would be partly in the fact that the duties of a minister and and the duties of an elder are clearly distinguished from one another. Also, we have provisions (at least in the CanRC version of the CO of Dort) for exhorting/speaking an edifying word, but these only apply to those who are training for the ministry. In our polity, no one is allowed to exhort/speak an edifying word without being examined by a classis -- no mention is made of elders being examined by a classis for this purpose. 

This carries through into our liturgical forms. In our Form for the Ordination of Elders, no mention is made of a calling to preach the Word or to exhort. That is the exclusive mandate for ministers of the Gospel. 

You also asked about ruling elders exhorting "out of bounds." I suppose that would be fine, so long as it's recognized that he is then speaking not by virtue of his office as elder in X local Reformed church, but by virtue of his general prophetic office as a Christian. And then anyone could do that...as I even did several times as a pre-seminary student.


----------

